#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Συνολική ετήσια κατανάλωση πρωτογενούς ενέργειας .

## Stamatoula

Στο Π.Ε.Α που κάνω βάζω κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας 8796 kWh για 2 χρόνια βάση των λογαριασμών της Δ.Ε.Η. Όταν πάω να ελέγξω το πιστοποιητικό στο buildingcert μου βγάζει:



το κτήριο είναι 138 τ.μ.

Ούτε έχει κάνει την διαίρεση με τα τ.μ στην ηλεκτρική ενέργειαΣτην συνολική ετήσια κατανάλωση ενέργειας μου δίνει ένα τεράστιο νούμερο.
Είναι λάθος οι υπολογισμοί;
Πώς μπορώ να το διορθώσω.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Έλεγξε ξανά τα νούμερα που εισάγεις και δώσε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στις υποδιαστολές.
Γιατί εισάγεις την κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σύμφωνα με τα τιμολόγια;

----------

Stamatoula

----------


## Stamatoula

Εντάξει θα τα ξανά ελέγξω. Από που να πάρω την κατανάλωση ενέργειας;

----------


## Xάρης

Η συμπλήρωση των πεδίων κατανάλωσης ενέργειας προηγούμενων ετών είναι προαιρετική.

----------


## Stamatoula

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

